# Fishing Tip # 957 Vaseline Keeps it From Sticking.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I used this one this morning when I opened a tube of RTV sealer. I have no doubt it will still be usable a year from now.

The next time you open a tube of RTV, Glue or 5200 compound, smear some Vaseline into the threads and down the top the tube then screw the cap on and off a few times before puncturing the tube seal.* This makes clean up easier and no stuck cap.

Spend a few seconds with this process at the get-go and you will save lots of time down the line with clean-up and stuck caps. The Vaseline will form an air-tight seal and preserve the contents of the tube

I use lots of RTV Silicone and GOOP in my fly tying.* Vaseline saves me a lot of headaches.* Everybody knows what a pain in the +++* a used tube of 5200 compound can be.* The Vaseline seals the top better so the tube last longer.* Just wipe the top of the tube after each use.* Residual Vaseline in the cap keeps it from sticking.


----------



## ThumperJack (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks for the information and your time.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah and keep the 5200 in your fridge. Lasts longer.


----------

